# Betta burying himself?



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

Uhm, recently my girlfriend (Michellelouise from the forums) Called me frantically at like 8:30 pm on a school night, telling me how she had saved a VT from the evil carnies at the state fair here in arizona, and how she was going to bring me a suprise betta that night, so i readied up our spare tank with conditioned water and everything, threw in one of those dangerous volcanoes with an airstone under it, and everything went fine...

Well the past few days, The little bugger has been burying himself under the black riverstone (not gravel) we have on the bottom of his tank.

Now when i say burying himself, i dont mean he gets himself stuck...he just kinda literally scoots himself under the rock and just lounges. 

Now dont think these river rocks are giant sized or anything, their smaller than the betta himself, but im just kinda wondering if anyone else has seen this type of behavior, and should i just switch to gravel, or will he bury himself under that too do you think?


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Could be he just likes that as his little hidey hole or cave...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My betta used to do that when I kept him in his old container with river rocks as substrate... He never got himself stuck but i always worried and freaked out when I couldnt find him.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Cameron does that with his mug, he scoots himself under it, sometimes upside down. lol... he loves that spot, but it doesn't seem to hurt him at all!


----------

